# FISH COMPATIBILITY



## gauche (Nov 13, 2006)

I am in the process of upgrading from a 75 gal reef tank to a 300gal fish only tank. these are the fish that I want to get. Bamboo Shark, Clown Trigger, Queen Trigger, Saddle Grouper, Blue-line Grouper, Volitan Lionfish, Giant Hawkfish. Will these fish get along together. I will be purchasing them at about the same size, between 4-5 inches


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you planning on adding any rock work? Hiding places will help prevent ovre aggression. I'd be worried that with the triggers and groupers that the lion will need help eating. Groupers waste no time in feeding and will not hesitate to push the lion out of the way.


----------



## gauche (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes I have about 200-250lbs of live rock in the tank


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

some of those bamboo sharks have no problem eating the triggers and stuff like that. they also get enormous i wouldn't put one in a 300. when that thing is full size he will believe it or not be to big in that tank.


----------

